

Nokia N900 and the case of the best unboxing ever - icey
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/21/nokia-n900-and-the-case-of-the-best-unboxing-ever/

======
eli
That was cute.

I usually find "unboxings" kind of creepy. I like gadgets too, but fetishizing
the _boxes they come in_ is weird.

~~~
ars
Nah, it's a way of living vicariously. If you can't get the item yourself, at
least you can see what it's like.

------
shmichael
This is a well-targeted advertisement. Too bad they couldn't find some real
use for such a box, e.g. A handy dock station for the phone.

------
icey
I'm just linking this for the first few minutes of the video (the rest is a
pretty standard unboxing with a few little surprises).

------
burnedouthacker
Talking about reducing waste.

------
ggchappell
Figlet output sighted @ 1:26 :-)

------
ableal
A tale with pictures:

[http://www.benjiegillam.com/2009/12/n900-the-tale-of-the-
ind...](http://www.benjiegillam.com/2009/12/n900-the-tale-of-the-
indestructible-box/)

